# locked out of deer lease



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

The ? is what would you do if you drove 300 miles, arrive at the deer lease and someone placed a 2nd lock that u did not have a key for, keep in mind it is 3am and did not have any phone #s to the owner.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Good question... what did _you_ do?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

If you are there hunting , then you must have a gun and ammo 
use your imagination lol


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i would have shot the lock off if my dues were paid--cuz u can ask forgiveness after the fact--u should always have access i ur paid up


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

*Lease*

Is it your lease or a friends?


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

can you say 30/30


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Either a lock would have been shot off or a gate would have come unhinged


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Guess who shows up around 515pm while we are bowhunting?


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Who?


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

How much is bond for shooting the lock off??????


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

Finish the story.... This is getting good!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cut the [email protected] and tell us the whole story at the same time.

this stringing along bidness is driving me nuts.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

O/G SALTY said:


> Guess who shows up around 515pm while we are bowhunting?


Your buddy who put the lock on to keep you from hunting his stand. Or getting out into the field before he could get to the lease.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

OMG! Who? Was it that bunny with a pancake on it's head?

_skeet, skeet, skeet, skeet!!!!_


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Happened to me a few years ago... the property got repo'd from the owner by the IRS. We lost our money in the middle of the season. Lots of fun. Even lost some of the stuff that we had on the property....


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Did you mean this one?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Dayum! He showed up at your place too?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

man - my picture's been potlicked!

I gotta get some new ones!


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

Happened to us once. Good thing I keep a good set of bolt cutters in the tool box on the truck. One link out of the chain and we were in. Next day the landowner cleared it up with the neighbor who had locked us out.


DT


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

now THATS funny!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

My place where I hunt is land locked, bolt cutters go with me on every trip out there.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Off-topic but that was my 1000th post! Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I always carry a #24 key in my toolbox and it's opened many a locked out gate...just ask the InfamousJ. 

TH


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

The owners showed up honking there horn rounding up cows, I am assuming they didn't see our chevy on the road with our gear in it no couretsy during hunting hours, besides that they were p-off over the lock!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

AL-umineum said:


> Omg!!!!


uh. OMG, ***, HA!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> uh. OMG, ***, HA!


Ditto! ROTFLMAO... I've now seen it all... (I think)


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

I had gotten out of my popup to intercept the owners while driving on the lease, began by introducing my self, they were upset about the lock, the husband finaly could understand the situation, but his wife refused to accept apologys our payment of the lock, she was threating to call the sheriff, that we were trespassing, i told her go ahead and call our uncle who is the lease manager, our ever she wanted to laws,immigration,game warden,neighbors, i didn't care, there should have not been a 2nd lock since the lease has been paid since feb.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Note to O/G: don't pizz off the owners wife


----------



## O/G SALTY (Jun 7, 2006)

Too late.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*Wow*

WOW

Enough Said



AL-umineum said:


> Omg!!!!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Happened to me about 3 weeks ago - went to do some work on our pipe line stand & the Gas COmpany locked us out. 10 minutes later,a hammer, a chisel & we were in!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Where is the lease and do you have any openings?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I never go anywhere w/o my bolt cutters...I'm not gonna get locked in or out...I hope you have a good year...gotta fealing its gonna be your last. darn the luck!!!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

yep, I wouldn't think about going down a lease road without a good master key







Im not getting locked out or in.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Master Key???? I take boltcutters, hammers, chisels, and a chain saw. Just try to lock me in or out!!!!! I got the will and certainly always have a way. I might even be nice enough to leave a note when I'm done.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Locked out*

Happened to me too one time. I paid for a goose lease, been on it for 5 or 6 years. I get there opening morning, there is a lock on the gate. No problem, it is a barbed wire gare. I unwired two strands, and lifted the post off. After the hunt, the landowner was waiting for me at my truck. Seems the guy that ran the lease failed to send the money to the landowner. I was embarrased, as I had been trespassing. The landowner was pretty nice about it. I was not nice when I got home and called the idiot who ran the lease. Needless to say, that was the last year we had that lease.
BB


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

nasakid said:


> Did you mean this one?


 if not the bunny then this guy


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

If you have legal right to access the property (ie: lease) then cut the lock with bolt cutters. I've been on some leases where you have a lot of people with different locks, oil companies and cattle companies and such, and if they didn't lock the chain back properly they could accidentally lock someone else out. When they're locked like this I cut the chain in a strategic location and put my lock back on in a way that locks the offernder's lock out. LOL... I've also had once when the people we lease from cut our lock off and replaced it with a new one in April after we told them we wouldn't be returning. Our lease went through the end of June and we showed up in May to come get our gear and had to cut that one. Never saw anyone or heard anything about it, but was kinda ticked because it seemed like they might have been trying to discourage us from getting our stuff off.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If you had your own lock on it how did you get locked out??? every lease I've been on the gate has 3-8 locks for different folks we all had one lock we used Gas folks had theirs, rancher had his ect... 

Did you not have a lock on the gate?????


John


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

AL-umineum said:


> Omg!!!!


That is pretty funny. And, I don't mean to be a stick in the mud. But, is that really appropriate in this forum.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

was the money paid??? do you have legal access???? do what you gotta do.....boltcutters anyone????????


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

be very sure you have all the I's dotted and the T's crossed before cutting a lock.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

nope and it's gone


TXPalerider said:


> That is pretty funny. And, I don't mean to be a stick in the mud. But, is that really appropriate in this forum.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

That was the funniest thing ever, to get poofed from a thread.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FishinChick© again.
​


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

Went to my property in San Saba and someone had broke MY lock and come on the place. Still don't know who but probably a neighbor rounding up a cow or something. Did cost me a new lock tho.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Post was so long I didnt read every page but, never, never never go to your lease with a locked gate without a hacksaw, or big bolt cutters. That is a common occurrence. Best to be safe than sorry.

Charlie


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah, some people need to visit the "sense of humor" store.


scubaru said:


> That was the funniest thing ever, to get poofed from a thread.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I'm glad others got to enjoy it before it was dumped..........it went over well if ya ask me.........mopped up on the greenies!!

Jeff


FishinChick© said:


> nope and it's gone


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

I'm guilty of locking someone out. In fact I did it a couple of weeks ago. We lease a couple of pastures to a cattle rancher. I was in there hunting birds and when I left somehow I bypassed his lock. There are several locks on the gate (pipeline, well, power, his, mine, ect) and I wasn't paying attention. This was Sunday night. I came home and monday morning he showed up and guess what? I get a phone call. Oops. :redface: 

It happens.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

My advice to you, forget about deer management, shoot to kill and kill often. Youve made the landowners wife angry. I dont think I would be getting back on that lease next year.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I know Swampus carries his


----------

